# avant de + infinitif (présent) / infinitif passé ?



## Lori11

Bonjour,
étant donné les phrases:
1) Avant de manger, je me lave les mains.
2) Avant de manger, je me suis lavés les mains.
Je vous demande si la phrase 3) est possible:
3) Avant d'avoir mangé, je me suis lavé les mains.
Et si 3) est possible, quelle est la difference entre 2) et 3)?
Merci beaucoup.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Anasola

Bonsoir,
Non, la phrase n°3 n'est pas correcte.

La différence entre 1 et 2:
1. C'est un présent.
2. C'est un passé

NB. Le présent de 1. peut exprimer une habitude: je me lave toujours les mains avant de manger

PS. 2) Avant de manger, je me suis lavé les mains.


----------



## tilt

Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec Anasola.
La phrase 3 est correcte, et précise que _manger_ est une action révolue (alors que la phrase 2 ne donne aucune indication à ce sujet).

Quant à la phrase 1, elle exprime nécessairement une habitude, selon moi.


----------



## CocoBean

[…] Numéro 2 est une habitude, alors il faut mettre la deuxième partie de la phrase au présent. Numéro 3 est tout à fait dans le passé et c’est correct comment vous l’avez écrit.


----------



## tilt

[…] La phrase n° 2 est correcte (mis à part le _s_ en trop à _lavé_, comme Anasola l'a signalé) mais n'exprime pas une habitude. C'est certes le cas si on met sa deuxième partie au présent, mais alors on se retrouve avec la phrase n° 1 !


----------



## Anasola

Cher Tilt,

Non je ne crois pas que la 3. soit correcte: l'action révolue est exprimée dans le passé de "je me suis lavé" de la phrase 2.

La  phrase 1. peut exprimer une habitude, comme je le précisais, mais elle exprime avant tout un présent:
exemple:
"- Tu viens manger? - Attends! Je me lave les mains."

Quelqu'un viendra peut-être nous départager?


----------



## newg

Bonjour,

Je trouve la phrase 3 totalement correcte même si d'instinct je dirais "avant de manger".

La phrase 1 exprime en effet _une habitude_


----------



## tilt

À la réflexion, je préfèrerais le plus que parfait au passé composé dans la phrase 3 : _avant d'avoir mangé, je m'étais lavé les mains_.
Mais je continue à ne pas trouver le passé composé fondamentalement incorrect.


----------



## janpol

je m'interroge à propos de "avant d'avoir mangé, je me suis lavé les mains"... et je fais le raisonnement suivant : 
dans la phrase 2, le passé composé exprime l'antériorité par rapport au présent (manger), il ne peut donc pas l'exprimer aussi par rapport au passé (avoir mangé).
le passé de l'infinitif correspond au PC des modes personnels. Si je veux dire cette phrase en n'employant que des modes personnels, je vais dire : "j'ai mangé (avec mes doigts !) mais auparavant, je m'étais lavé les mains".
Bref, pour marquer l'antériorité par rapport au passé, dans les deux cas, c'est le PQP que je serais tenté d'employer.

le temps que je tape ce post, tu sembles avoir suivi le même raisonnement, Tilt...


----------



## tilt

janpol said:


> le temps que je tape ce post, tu sembles avoir suivi le même raisonnement, Tilt...


Avant d'avoir terminé de lire ton message, je m'étais fait la même réflexion !


----------



## Chimel

Je dirais en tout cas que la phrase 3 n'est pas naturelle. Pour exprimer une antériorité par rapport à une action passée, il me semble qu'on utilise en principe l'infinitif présent et non l'infinitif passé avec _avant de_:
 
Avant de s'embarquer, Christophe Colomb fit bénir ses bateaux par l'évêque.
 
L'infinitif passé, me semble-t-il toujours, n'est utilisé qu'avec une nuance bien précise de renforcement, dans l'idée de "avant même":
 
Avant d'avoir pu dire un mot, je fus bâillonné et ligoté.
 
Or dans l'exemple donné (manger et se laver les mains), cette nuance de "avant même" n'a guère de sens. C'est ce qui donne à la phrase son aspect peu naturel.


----------



## janpol

Oui, l'infinitif peut fonctionner dans tous les cas :
Avant de prendre la mer, il les fait bénir/il les fera bénir/il les aura fait bénir/il les a fait bénir/il les fit bénir/il les avait fait bénir
parallèlement à  cet emploi figé d'un infinitif qui s'apparente à un nom ("avant de prendre la mer" peut, ici, être remplacé par "avant son départ"), je pense que subsiste la possibilité d'un emploi où le verbe continue à obéir aux règles de la concordance et à utiliser les deux temps du mode infinitif. L'aspect "peu naturel" que tu mentionnes, Chimel, doit tenir au fait que cet emploi est inhabituel puisque la forme figée de l'infinitif présent est d'une utilisation plus pratique.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut, 
j'ai lu une phrase que je trouve un peu bizarre :
_"... il ne veut pas mourrir avant d'avoir été édité."_
Je me demande s'il ne serait pas plus naturel de dire "_... avant d'être édité._" ?
Merci de vos lumières !


----------



## DeLaMancha

Bonsoir Anna,
La phrase est bonne.
Il peut être édité même après sa mort, tandis qu'il aura été édité avant.


----------



## Gwynplaine

C'est une question de point de vue.
En fait, il faut s'imaginer un axe des temps avec trois points :

------------1-------------2-----------------3------------>

(il est un peu artisanal, mon axe des temps, mais bon...)

Le point 1 correspond au présent de la phrase, au moment où s'exprime la volonté de l'individu désigné par _il_. C'est le point de référence, si vous voulez.
Le point 3 correspond au moment de la mort de "il".

Reste la question du point 2.
Si vous dites :
_Il ne veut pas mourir avant d'être édité_
Alors vous mettez en point 2 le fait d'être édité, c'est-à-dire l'édition (du livre, je suppose).
Le schéma est alors le suivant :

"Il ne veut pas" ---------- "édition du livre" ----------- "mort de la personne" -->

Mais si vous dites :
_Il ne veut pas mourir avant d'avoir été édité_
Vous faites portez l'accent non pas sur le fait d'être édité, donc sur l'action d'éditer, l'édition, mais au contraire sur le fait d'avoir été édité. Autrement dit, vous considérez le livre déjà édité, déjà paru, et non le moment de sa parution. Ce qui compte, ce n'est pas le livre sorte avant sa mort ; c'est que le personnage puisse dire, à un moment 2', "le livre est édité et je ne suis pas mort".

On a le schéma suivant :

---1--------2-----------2'---------------3--------->

Avec :

Il ne veut pas-------édition du livre------le livre est désormais édité---mort de il-->


Vous voyez la subtilité ?


----------



## lrosa

Gwynplaine, merci bien pour ton explication, ce que j'ai trouvé malheuresement un peu difficile - peut-être puisqu'elle a été écrit(e?) en français  Je me demande laquelle des deux phrases se dira-t-elle plus naturellement? Ou est-ce que ça dépend totalement du contexte, comme tu l'as expliqué?


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir laquelle des formes en gras devons-nous utiliser dans cette phrase :
 

"Il savait à quoi s'attendre avant même de *poser* (*d'avoir posé*) les pieds sur cette terre malheureuse."

Merci.


----------



## MPC16

Bonjour,

J'utiliserais _avoir posé_, car, selon la concordance des temps, ton premier verbe est au passé, donc le suivant doit être dans un temps passé également.
_Poser_ aurait été utilisé, je pense, si ton premier temps était du présent.


----------



## Maître Capello

MPC16 said:


> J'utiliserais _avoir posé_, car, selon la concordance des temps, ton premier verbe est au passé, donc le suivant doit être dans un temps passé également.


Non, pas vraiment… L'infinitif passé marque l'antériorité par rapport à un fait, qu'il soit présent, passé ou futur.

Ainsi donc, dans ce cas, comme l'antériorité ne porte pas sur le verbe à l'infinitif mais sur la principale, j'emploierais plutôt l'infinitif présent, à moins que l'on veuille marquer une antériorité par rapport à un autre événement non rapporté ici.


----------



## Asmodée

D'accord avec Maître Capello, tout dépend de ce qu'on cherche à dire.

Si un ou plusieurs évenements marquants pour le récit ont déjà eu lieu et que l'on cherche à faire un bilan après coup, alors je dirais : 
 - _Il savait à quoi s'attendre avant même d'avoir posé les pieds sur cette terre malheureuse_

Si par contre le narrateur conte le fait au fil du récit sans faire référence à aucun évènement préalable, je dirais plutôt :
 - _Il savait à quoi s'attendre avant même de poser les pieds sur cette terre malheureuse_


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

*Contexte*: hier, Alex a passé 2h devant le miroir


Tu as changé de tenue combien de fois avant de te décider ?

Combien de fois as-tu changé de tenue avant de t'être décidé ?



Quelqu'un pourrait me dire quelle phrase serait correcte du point de vue de la concordance des temps ?

Merc!


----------



## Ploupinet

Bonjour,
D'après moi la première est correcte - et c'est ce qui me viendrai tout naturellement -, mais ce n'est pas de la concordance des temps : le verbe "se décider" n'existe tout simplement pas sous la forme "s'être décidé" !


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

oula ! cela m'étonne car je rencontre souvent "je me suis décidé"...ce qui dérive de "s'être décidé" non ?


----------



## zulie31

"Je me suis décidé" est le passé composé du verbe "se décider". Néanmoins la forme "s'être décidé" existe, c'est l'infinif passé du verbe "se décider" .

Donc je dirais :

Tu as changé de tenue combien de fois avant de te décider ?

Combien de fois as-tu changé de tenue avant de te décider ?

C'est deux phrases sont équivalentes : Tu as changé --> passé-composé
As-tu changé --> passé-composé avec inversion du sujet.

Donc dans les deux cas, tu auras : "avant de te décider"


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Cependant, j'aimerais bien savoir s'il est possible d'employer l'infinitif passé dans une telle phrase ?


----------



## itka

Possible... c'est sûrement possible. J'ai appris sur ce forum qu'il n'y a pas _deux_ Français qui parlent la même langue !
_Moi_, je ne l'emploierais pas, dans la phrase que tu proposes.

Ploup (bonjour Ploup ! ça fait plaisir de te voir !) je pense que tous les verbes peuvent exister à l'infinitif passé (je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de défection particulière pour ce temps). Après, il faut voir dans quelles situations on peut les employer !


----------



## zulie31

Oui, "avant de te décider ", excuse-moi, je dois toujours relire mes posts une dizaine de fois et j'arrive encore à laisser trainer des fautes !

Bien de mon point de vue, oui, tu peux utiliser l'infinitif passé car j'avoue que ça ne me choque pas mais je ne peux pas te donner de justification. Désolée


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

hmmm, alors je suppose qu'un subjonctif passé ne choquerait pas non plus ?

Combien de fois as-tu changé de tenue avant que tu te sois décidé ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le subjonctif est un peu particulier en ce que les temps du passé sont aujourd'hui inusités à l'oral, le subjonctif passé excepté. J'éviterais donc cet exemple.

Quoi qu'il en soit, à moins d'un contexte très particulier, le plus-que-parfait et donc l'infinitif passé ne se justifient pas après _avant que_ (contrairement à _*après* que_) étant donné la chronologie.

_Combien de fois as-tu changé de tenue *avant* de te *décider*?_ (Il a changé plusieurs fois de tenue et s'est ensuite décidé.)
_Combien de fois as-tu changé de tenue *après* t'*être décidé* la première fois?_ (Il s'est décidé une première fois et a ensuite changé plusieurs fois de tenue.)


----------



## Ploupinet

Ah mais ouiiiiiii, Maître Capello (bonjour ! ) vient de donner l'explication que je ne trouvais pas : "s'être décidé" se rapporte à un état final, tandis que l'action ne peut être que "se décider". Merci Maître ! 

(Et coucou Itkette, oui ça faisait longtemps j'avoue )


----------



## Ashley Lin

Bonsoir,

le professeur nous a donné deux phrases et dit qu'il y a une différence de sens entre les deux phrases,

1. Avant de partir, elle a eteint la lumière.
2. Avant d'être partie, elle a etaint la lumière.

mais je ne comprends pas parce que je pense que "avant de partir" et "avant d'être partie" c'est la même chose, 
"elle a eteint la lumière et elle est partie."

Pourriez-vous m'éxpliquer pourquoi? merci beaucoup.


----------



## MarcusK

Je ne vois pas non plus de différence de sens. De toute façon la deuxième phrase ne se dirait pas en français.


----------



## Maître Capello

Sans autre contexte très particulier, l'infinitif passé n'a aucune raison d'être (cf. les posts précédents).


----------



## la chatte

Bonjour à tous et à toutes!  J'aimerais savoir quelle phrase est correcte:

Avant d'avoir fait ses devoirs, elle avait appelé son amie.
Avant de faire ses devoirs, elle avait appelé son amie.  

Malheureusement, je les ai lues au moins dix fois et les deux me semblent bonnes.... 
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Les deux sont correctes et de sens différents :
_Avant de finir
Avant de commencer_


----------



## la chatte

Merci, atcheque.  Mais, est-ce que "avant d'avoir fait ses devoirs" remplace le plus-que-parfait de la même façon que "après avoir fait ses devoirs, elle a appelé son amie"? Si "avant d'avoir fait" remplace le pqp, il y aura deux verbes conjugué au pqp dans la même phrase... voilà ce que je ne comprends pas.  Mais, si je disais "avant de faire ses devoirs, elle avait appelé son amie", est-ce que ce serait l'équivalent du présent suivi du pqp?  Je suis perdue.


----------



## Maître Capello

Lorsque l'on dit _avant que X, Y_, autrement dit _Y avant que X_, on dit que Y s'est passé avant X. C'est donc dans ce cas Y qui se met naturellement au plus-que-parfait pour marquer l'antériorité. Au contraire, avec _après que X, Y_, c'est X qui s'est passé avant et c'est donc X qui est au plus-que-parfait.

Cela dit, dans le contexte des devoirs, on peut employer un infinitif passé après _avant que_ pour marquer l'*achèvement* de la tâche.

_Avant d'*avoir fait* _(= _avoir fini = avoir fini le fait de faire_)_ ses devoirs, elle avait appelé son amie. 
Avant de *faire* _(= _commencer à faire_)_ ses devoirs, elle avait appelé son amie._


----------



## la chatte

Merci Maître Capello.  C'est une explication très claire.  En fin de compte, ça dépend souvent du contexte.  Si je disais, alors, "j'ai retrouvé mes amis avant d'avoir fait du shopping" ça dirait que d'abord j'ai retrouvé mes amis, puis j'ai fait du shopping?  Mais si je voulais dire que d'abord j'ai fait du shopping, je dirais "après avoir fait du shopping, j'ai retrouvé mes amis"?


----------



## manuhard

Bonsoir,

Cette phrase est-elle correcte selon vous ?
'Avant d'avoir commencé les révisions, il est allé au temple pour prier'
Normalement, l'infinitif passé, doit être antérieur à la phrase du verbe principal.
Donc, ne devrait-on pas dire 'Après être allé au temple pour prier, il a commencé ses révisions' ?


----------



## Maître Capello

L'infinitif passé est en effet inapproprié dans ce cas étant donné que les révisions ont lieu après sa prière au temple. Il faut un infinitif présent si on utilise _avant_ :

_Avant de *commencer* ses révisions, il est allé au temple pour prier._

L'infinitif passé est en revanche adéquat avec _après_ :

_Après *être allé* au temple pour prier, il a commencé ses révisions._


----------



## pekinois

Bonjour,

Dans le corpus suivant : 'Après avoir tourné au coin de la rue, le conducteur a voulu freiner et il a heurté deux voitures sur le côté, avant de *s'être arrêté* au milieu de la rue.'

Utiliseriez-vous l'infinitif présent ou l'infinitif passé ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans cet exemple, comme dans presque n'importe quel autre, seul l'infinitif présent est approprié après _avant_.


----------



## manuhard

Voulant approfondir la question, j'ai fait quelques recherches, sur google, en cherchant le nombre d'occurrences, par expression, et j'ai trouvé les résultats suivants :
(ex avec 'se calmer' et 'manger')
"avant de se calmer" 535 000 occurrences
"avant de s’être calmé" 4 occurrences
"avant de s’être calmée" 3 occurrences

"avant de manger" 370 000 occurrences
"avant d'avoir mangé" 132 000 occurrences

Ici, nous avons un verbe pronominal, et un autre non-pronominal.
Le verbe pronominal, semble ne pas trop accepter un infinitif passé.

Ou est-ce le sens et / ou l'usage, qui guiderait 'avant de' + infinitif présent, ou 'avant de' + infinitif passé ?

Autre exemple, avec le verbe 'construire' :
Il a vendu son ancienne voiture *avant de construire *sa maison (= avant le début de la construction). 
Il a vendu son ancienne voiture *avant d'avoir construit *sa maison (= avant que la construction de la maison soit finie).

Ici encore, nous avons un verbe non-pronominal (construire), mais le sens guide vers l'utilisation de l'infinitif passé, dans la phrase
'Il a vendu son ancienne voiture *avant d'avoir construit *sa maison'

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Dans ces exemples, je crois qu'on préfère à ce point l'infinitif présent qu'au besoin on change de verbe, quand cela est possible, si l'on veut préciser la chronologie : _avant de commencer / de finir / de terminer sa maison_.

Je n'ai rien contre l'infinitif passé, je n'ai aucune réticence à en user, mais quand on le peut je crois en effet, comme il a été dit, qu'on favorise la construction la plus directe avec l'infinitif présent.
Vous avez peut-être raison sur la rareté de l'infinitif passé avec la forme pronominale, mais cela dépend certainement des prépositions et des verbes : _avant de s'être repenti_ me semble naturel dans un récit au passé, _avant de s'être endormi_ peut-être encore.

Une parenthèse dans le sujet, qui porte sur _avant de_ :_ faute de_ suivi d'un infinitif passé me semble beaucoup plus courant que suivi d'un infinitif présent, y compris avec la forme pronominale : _faute de s'être réveillé à l'heure, faute de s'être présenté au tribunal, etc._


----------



## manuhard

Si j'interroge google, en nombre d'occurences, vous avez raison pour le verbe commencer, mais pas pour le verbe terminer ('seulement' 2 fois plus d'infinitif présent que d'infinitif passé).
Cela dépend certainement des verbes, comme vous avez dit, oui.

Par contre, il y a 40 fois plus de 'avant de se repentir' que d' 'avant de s'être repenti' (toujours selon google) et quasiment aucun '_avant de s'être endormi_ '


----------



## KennyHun

Serait-ce pareil au passé ?

Sur un autre sujet de discussion, j'ai écrit "son sergent lui demande où étaient ces chaussures avant d'avoir été volées". Aurait-ce été mieux d'écrire "avant d'être volées" ? Je pense qu'ici, le point de référence ne peut peut-être pas varier comme dans l'exemple ci-dessus, puisque le tout a lieu avant le moment de l'énonciation et donc "avant d'avoir été volées" n'est peut-être pas justifié.


----------



## Maître Capello

L'*infinitif passé* est presque toujours *inopportun* après _avant de_ étant donné que la chronologie est justement le contraire de ce qu'indiquerait ce temps ! Il faut employer l'*infinitif présent*.

_Avant d'avoir mangé, je me suis lavé les mains._  → _Avant de *manger*, je me suis lavé les mains._ 
_Avant d'être partie, elle a éteint la lumière._  → _Avant de *partir*, elle a éteint la lumière._ 
_Il ne veut pas mourir avant d'avoir été édité_.  → _Il ne veut pas mourir avant d'*être édité*_. 
_Son sergent lui demande où étaient ses chaussures avant d'avoir été volées._  → _Son sergent lui demande où étaient ses chaussures avant d'*être volées*._


----------

